# Help!!! Too strong of a smoke flavor!!!



## rgarza9311 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everybody.  I have been having a bit of a problem with my last few smokes.  I have been getting an awful smoke flavor on whatever meat I smoke.  I believe it is because every time I add a new log, that ominous White Smoke comes about.  I believe that this is giving me that bad smoke ring taste.  It tastes metallic and overpowering.  I was finished cooking when I noticed the smoke had dissipated but the heat was maintaining "thin blue smoke".  Is it because I should be letting the wood burn down to coals before I add my meat?  And if so, what should I do when I need to add another log?  Should I have a fire pit on the side to burn down the wood and just add coals to the pit?  Not sure what to do to have more of a subtle hint of smoke instead of the overpowering smoke flavor that I am getting.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance

P.S.--I have been using about one year seasoned mesquite.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 22, 2011)

I would use the firepit and get the logs going to coals before you put them in your firebox.That way all the white billowing clouds will not go thru your food. Try this way first,then if you find you need more smoke,cut some of the logs down and you can then add them to your burned down coals if you need to.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, that white smoke is killing you.  All those years playing with fire as a kid are paying off for me at the smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   There are a few fixes:

As mentioned above, you can use a separate coal generator (separate burn barrel) and then transfer the coals from the bottom of the barrel to the smoker.  Works great, but is very labor intensive.
Hardwood charcoal (lump or briquette) works great and no additional wood is necessary.  The Thin Blue Smoke is generated from the coals (just like the above step, except someone has done the pre-burn for you).  Very easy to manage heat (smoke management is automatic).  Just be sure to by good quality charcoal without fillers and binders.
I often get a nice bed of coals going & then add a wood chunk near the edge of the coals so it just smolders rather than ignites.  The chunk/split doesn't even have to touch the coals -- radiant heat will do the job.  This works great & is easy to manage for both heat and smoke with minimal fiddling.
Keep practicing.  You'll get it down soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I think adiochiro3 has given you good advice. Nothing to add here.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. What type smoker are you using? Is the wood your using well seasoned? You may need to pre-burn or maybe just split the wood into smaller pieces.


----------



## scott m (Oct 5, 2014)

sometimes you get really strong off smoke flavors from not having your fire hot enough.  I would suggest finding a better way to allow ash to drop away from the fire.  If you smoke for a long time the ash will accumulate and the inside container temperature will gradually lower.  if you continue to add wet hickory or apple chips you get that wet chimney taste.  Also make sure the amount of wet wood or smoking material is fitting for the size of grill you are using.  A small grill will not require as much smoking material.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 5, 2014)

Here, this should help you and the Creosote problem...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

Your prob . is as James suggested ... a bit of babysitting and pre warming of the sticks will help : as seen in my article.

Good luck and as always  . . .


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 5, 2014)

Quote:


Scott M said:


> sometimes you get really strong off smoke flavors from not having your fire hot enough.  I would suggest finding a better way to allow ash to drop away from the fire.  If you smoke for a long time the ash will accumulate and the inside container temperature will gradually lower.  if you continue to add wet hickory or apple chips you get that wet chimney taste.  Also make sure the amount of wet wood or smoking material is fitting for the size of grill you are using.  A small grill will not require as much smoking material.


The OP has just 1 post and it is the one that started this thread 3 years ago. I don't think he has the problem anymore.


----------

